# This Mornings Breakfast Fattie



## thatcho (Mar 9, 2014)

Well the daughter had a friend spend the night just so she could have a FATTIE. So trying to be the ideal host rolled up a couple. Whatcha think?













CAM00411.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 9, 2014


















CAM00414.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 9, 2014


















CAM00416.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 9, 2014






Hit the FATTIES with Hickory for 3 hours for a IT of 160 ran the smoker at 260.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 9, 2014)

Sweet...............................


----------



## thatcho (Mar 11, 2014)

Boykjo thnk u.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 11, 2014)

> CAM00416.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your fatties look real good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I can never go very long without having to make a fatty & I sure wouldn't shy away from yours!


----------



## thatcho (Mar 11, 2014)

SmokinB i would definitely share. Thnks


----------

